# The Female Pill and Building Muscle



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Ladies and knowledgeable gents :whistling:

Sorry not sure if this is in the right place, but I'm considering going back on the pill and wondered how this is likely to affect my ability to build muscles and whether it affects any thing like fat storage etc etc..... :confused1:

Was thinking some of you competing ladies might know a thing or two about this!!!

Kate

xxxx


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

not being an expert, but any of my exes who were on it all added weight. Thinking about it, you are adding either oestrogen or progesterone (or both depending on the pill you get) and both hormones are involved in fat storage. Saying that, one of my exes actually lost the extra with a change in diet, so it doesn't have to add pounds of fat if you don't want it to.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Slamdog

I've always added weight with it which is why I came off it in the first place but it's either that or no sex life and I know which I'd prefer!!! :laugh:

I figured it might have an effect, but I don't know to what degree and whether it affects what areas of the body you are more likely to store fat....

Oh it's all soooo confusing!!!

xxx

:confused1:


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

Body water retention increases when using the contraceptive pill. Hormones within the pill can also increase appetite.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Like I said kate, it can be controlled with diet. As for fat storage, it would be the same as overeating, a general increase. Fat storage isn't a spot thing but it appears more in certain places, on women iirc its the bum, the hips and the boobs first, unlike men who get love handles and bellies...

It might be worth talking to family planning as there are so many types on the market. I know they do a 'half strength' one, basically a lower dose pill to normal for those that are sensitive to the hormones but still enough to prevent pregnancy.

and anyway.. no pill doesn't mean no sex life..... if he is unwilling to use rubbers then tell him to beggar off... unless you have a latex allergy...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

for anyone serious about bodybuilding it will completely go against everything you are trying to achieve I'm afraid. Same goes for depo provera, the implant (implanon) and the coil as this also releases progesterone.

Slamdog is right in that oestrogen and progesterone are involved in fat storage.

The natural state of things is that women have higher oestrogen than testosterone levels, and men are the opposite. (Bear with me here.... I have a point which I will eventually get to lol)

When females use AAS it alters that balance - androgen levels become higher than oestrogen (generally.... unless the body over produces oestrogen to try maintain the ratios and then anti-oestrogens come into play... but thats another thread lol). Now obviously men have a higher muscle to fat ratio than women generally and women have higher bf naturally.... so, for a woman taking AAS will enable her body to work in a more masculine way - to grow muscle more efficiently, and less inclined to store fat and water.

So.... irrespective of whether you plan to use AAS at any point or not, as you will see, more androgens and less oestrogen/progesterone is of benefit to the female bodybuilder.... so therefor, ANYTHING which puts increased oestrogen and/or progesterone into the body will be counter productive I am afraid.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> Like I said kate, it can be controlled with diet. As for fat storage, it would be the same as overeating, a general increase. Fat storage isn't a spot thing but it appears more in certain places, on women iirc its the bum, the hips and the boobs first, unlike men who get love handles and bellies...
> 
> It might be worth talking to family planning as there are so many types on the market. I know they do a 'half strength' one, basically a lower dose pill to normal for those that are sensitive to the hormones but still enough to prevent pregnancy.
> 
> and anyway.. no pill doesn't mean no sex life..... if he is unwilling to use rubbers then tell him to beggar off... unless you have a latex allergy...





Zara-Leoni said:


> for anyone serious about bodybuilding it will completely go against everything you are trying to achieve I'm afraid. Same goes for depo provera, the implant (implanon) and the coil as this also releases progesterone.
> 
> Slamdog is right in that oestrogen and progesterone are involved in fat storage.
> 
> ...


Thanks sweetie, what I thought really.... but will it really make that much difference? Noticeable difference I mean?

You know your stuff tho hun, reps!!! xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

It entirely depends on your goals and body type etc... some ppl get affected more than others.

If you are looking to compete or get in a similar conditon than yes, it will make a big difference, if not then no problems using it if thats what you prefer.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im on progesterone tabs just now for a hormone imbalance and i cant say that it made a difference to my fat levels.maybe its just estrogen that makes us wobble lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It entirely depends on your goals and body type etc... some ppl get affected more than others.
> 
> If you are looking to compete or get in a similar conditon than yes, it will make a big difference, if not then no problems using it if thats what you prefer.


Yeah I'm looking to compete next april... !!! Thanks for your advice!!!



avril said:


> im on progesterone tabs just now for a hormone imbalance and i cant say that it made a difference to my fat levels.maybe its just estrogen that makes us wobble lol


LOL you could be right Avril!!!! xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

avril said:


> im on progesterone tabs just now for a hormone imbalance and i cant say that it made a difference to my fat levels.maybe its just estrogen that makes us wobble lol


Ah but surely Av this is due to progesterone levels being too low and the tablets are bringing them up to normal levels?

excess progesterone brings with it a bunch of its own probs... high prolactin levels etc.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah I'm looking to compete next april... !!! Thanks for your advice!!!


In that case, dont worry about it at all just now, but nearer the time it will be a factor.... When are you starting your diet, and are you planning on competing in a natural federation at any point?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In that case, dont worry about it at all just now, but nearer the time it will be a factor.... When are you starting your diet, and are you planning on competing in a natural federation at any point?


LOL... perhaps I did start worrying a little early... 

The diet will be starting in December ready for April... would like to do NABBA SW then but haven't looked into rules etc yet either... :confused1:

I know that if I use anything now, I won't be able to enter into any natty feds in the next ten years (isn't it?)

Unleash your knowledge girly!xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I asked because if you were using aas to prep, then your periods will likely stop anyway and it will all be a moot point hehe...

NABBA is an untested federation so you can use what you want, think carefully about whether you will at any time wish to compete in natural comps as as you say, you would have to wait 10 yrs if you use anything. Personally I always knew I wasn't going to so its not been an issue for me, but you do need to make the decision BEFORE you start your prep, as there is a lot more you can do if not doing the naturals.

Personal question.... but do you NEED to be on the pill? If so, you may need to use an alternative method for the last 3 months say... even if your periods stop, it doesnt necessarily mean youre not still ovulating....


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well I asked because if you were using aas to prep, then your periods will likely stop anyway and it will all be a moot point hehe...
> 
> NABBA is an untested federation so you can use what you want, think carefully about whether you will at any time wish to compete in natural comps as as you say, you would have to wait 10 yrs if you use anything. Personally I always knew I wasn't going to so its not been an issue for me, but you do need to make the decision BEFORE you start your prep, as there is a lot more you can do if not doing the naturals.
> 
> Personal question.... but do you NEED to be on the pill? If so, you may need to use an alternative method for the last 3 months say... even if your periods stop, it doesnt necessarily mean youre not still ovulating....


Will PM ya hun!xx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i dont know zara hen but ive not seen more wobble on ma ass lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

you dont get fat anyway ya daft mare he he he :laugh:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

oh yes i do ha ha


----------

